# Old Style Pic



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

So all this talk lately about blue game dogs and people sayin there were no old time blue dogs got me thinkin bout something... Redog posted about Lightner havin dark dogs and i was wondering... what if the old dogmen just didnt call them blue? now yes i am still learnin about the old [] dogs and im not tryin to insult anyone just hear me out. if they called them something else then we would never really know. and a lot of old time pics are faded, blurry, and distressed. am i makin sense here? i did this lil comparison pic in my photo editor just so i could visually see what Odin would look like compared to some other dogs when normal color is thrown out. i used Holly's boy Spock and a googled pic of a dark OFRN dog for comparison. just wanted some others thoughts on this.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Your going to get the same answers as on the Blue Game Dog Thread.. Actually, i addressed the name "Blue" in a few of my posts how in many cases they were called by a different name.. (I.E Grey, Seal,)

Proof is in the puddin', it isn't pictures that just tell the story of "Blues" but also pedigree, documentation of matches, interviews of dog men, books articles, etc.. ALL laid out and the answers always point in the same direction.

YES as i stated before there have been a FEW "Blue" Pit Dogs however again, i had addressed all of this on the other thread.. Questionable opponents, proven to produce wash, etc..


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Yeh that story that Redog posted has been used by Sadie and Myself in debates as well. Lightner had the first blue dog registered as blue and it was a black dog with no dilute.. SO it was Slate.. There is a lot to it, its as simple as it is complex. However if you put my name with BLUE Game and you should find every good debate that come up since 09', which will underline his statement above^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

Always love it when this topic comes up. 
On the pics..dog on top...buckskin/yeller? Bottom..Red Rednose??


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

i know this topic has come up a lot. im not really even askin about blue game dogs... more wondering if there were maybe more blues than the oldtimers wanted to admit....

@Mccoy. yes the top dog is buckskin with a light nose and the bottom is a real dark red/red

Holly's Spock 









and the googled OFRN i used


----------

